# International Case Garden Tractor



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

The North Carolina Tractor show starts Wednesday at the State Fair Grounds (new tractors). I drove by today, and the International /Case dealer was unloading thier equipment. I saw what appeared to be a Garden tractor, not a Compact/utility tractor. I had not seen or heard of one before. Anybody know anything about them? 

I would guess as International Case is under the CNH Global umbrella, as is New Holland, that maybe these are Intenational Case versions of the New Hollard lawn and garden tracotors. I think they are made by Toro/Wheelhorse. 

I am going on Friday, and will take a picture if it was a Graden tractor and not a Compact Tractor. 

It looked pretty nice .


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm looking forward to pics and more info. You sure have my curiosity going.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Ya kinda interesting. Wonder what it is? 


So small like a GT, or maybe a sub compact like a BX?


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

It sure looked a lot more like a garden tractor than the new Farmall DX, or the smallest on their web site. I will try to get by today with the digital camera, but they probably have it inside by now. I went to the New Holland Web site, and the shape was a lot like their Garden tractor.


----------



## Sergeant (Sep 16, 2003)

New Holland Garden tractors. The GT series is based off the Toro 5xi series and The New Holland MY series Yard&Garden tractor's are Based on The Toro 400 series Garden Tractors Most CaseIH dealers sold Cub Cadet as there lawn equipment. When it was just Case they bought Colt tractor company and produced there own Garden tractors. Once the CaseIH merger happened Case Sold there Garden tractor Line to Jack Ingersoll Who started producing the Ingersoll line and he sold the Ingersoll line to the Rothenburg Group A company based in Germany. Which as of this year will not be producing Ingersoll Garden tractors any more for the time being they will only be a parts company to service the exsiting owners of Ingersoll and Case Garden tractor's.


----------



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

I got by there today. It was a DX-18E, subcompact tractor. I guess it looked smaller on the truck next to one of the big boys. It looks like an equvilent to the John Deere 2210.


----------

